# error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified



## strotzyl (Apr 18, 2008)

I created a rule in ISA Server 2004 to allow access to an MSDE instance on a win server 2003. When connecting from the computer that I allowed in the rule, I get the message:

_An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server. When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)_

Does anyone have any suggestions? I have allowed outbound traffic for all users on TCP port 1433 (default Microsoft SQL port) and also allowed access to the port for the named instance.

When ISA is not installed, I can access the database from any computer.

Please help! :sigh:


----------

